# Only a yolk sac at 6 weeks? UPDATE hb found 8 days later!!



## katherinegrey

I just got sent for an early scan due to some spotting I had last week to rule out an ectopic, they saw a yolk sack in my womb but no heartbeat and no baby, now, by my dates I should be 6 weeks 1 day, at the VERY earliest I should be around 5 weeks 3 days, but she told me I could be around 4-5 weeks which I know simply isn't possible. Anyone had this and it turn out alright or should I prepare myself for the fact my baby has stopped growing? They're scanning me again in a week to check if there is a heartbeat by then but I'd love to hear any experiences you've had please?? I'm so worried right now xxx


----------



## Refinersfire

Heya hunni :hugs: i know how terrifying this is having gone through exactly the same thing with my last baby. I had serious pain in the side and i went for a scan to rule out ectopic and they saw nothing but a sac they told me i was 5 weeks 6 days even though i was sure i was closer to 7 but they said it could just be that it was too early to see and booked me a scan for a week later. The following week there was little bean complete with heartbeat and i was so so relieved!

I know how terrifying it is not knowing, just try and relax and keep your mind busy with other things (really really not easy i know) and i pray that you get your mind set at rest next week. Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you so much, that's very reassuring to hear, I hope mine turns out the same and that baby will have caught up by then! xx


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Katherine,

I had a scan at 6w 3 days & due to medical procedures knew exactly when I'd concieved. They measured me behind too. They can be out by + or - a week in the early stages due to late implantation/development even if you know when you ovulated. I had my 12 week scan last week & they measured me at 12+5 so baby had caught up and overtaken lol.

Hopefully your little bean will just be a little shy & next week you'll see the heartbeat. Although early miscarriage is common, measuring behind is also common which is why they don't like to do early scans as it can cause worry, I know I worried for 2 weeks & then had to pay for a private scan to check all was ok.
At least they are calling you back for another soon. Will keep everything crossed for you & there is definately a good chance that all will be fine 
xxx
:dust:


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hey there katherine, I too am in the same boat as you! 
Friday I went in for an u/s at exactly 6 weeks, to have a gest ac and yolk sac measuring exactly 5 weeks! I go back Thursday for another u/s.
We are praying for a h/b, so I can QUIT STRESSING!
Hope all goes well! What day is your u/s?


----------



## Meandmybucket

I had the exact same thing!! They rescheduled for another u/s and it's tomorrow, let's all hope we all receive good news!!


----------



## Sciencegal

When I had my first 6week scan (years ago), the nurse was very serious in warning me up front that they may not see anything. She said it is normal to not be able to detect the heartbeat at 6 weeks in healthy pregnancies. It is still very early - hoping next week brings you some comfort. But what a long week it will be! Hugs


----------



## heyyydayyy

Oh, I was in the same place as you a few weeks ago. According to my LMP I should have been 7w+1d at my first appointment, but when she did the ultrasound there was just a yolk sac with no fetal pole or heartbeat. She didn't seem concerned at all and said I was probably around 6 weeks. So I went back about 2 weeks later, and she scanned again and low and behold, my bean was there with a beautiful heartbeat!! When she measured, she put me at 8 weeks exactly. That meant that I actually was only 5w+3d when I had the first ultrasound (not 6 weeks like she thought). I guess it can be hard to get an accurate measurement so early unless there's something to measure. Try not to stress!!


----------



## minties

Hi! I had a scan at 6 weeks and didn't see the baby, I actually couldn't see the yolk even but the ultrasound person could. A sac with yolk is a great sign and all I would expect to see at 5-6 weeks. Anything else is a surprise bonus.

I had a followup scan at 7w3d and saw the baby and heartbeat. Good luck!


----------



## bitethebullet

Hey there. I had a scan at 6+3 and although I saw a hb, the sonographer said that I may not be able to. Also, I was dated between 5 and 6 weeks so a bit behind too.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Just an update! (last week i had an u/s at 6 weeks, and only saw a gestational sac and yolk sac, measuring 5 weeks)

I went in for another ultrasound today, at 6 weeks 6 days.
Baby had a hb of 130, which was definitely an unforgettable sound! Baby is measuring 6 weeks 2 days, which is 4 days behind lmp edd, which I'm a lot happier with rather than 7 days.


----------



## katherinegrey

Congratulations that's amazing news!!! I have my scan today, so fingers crossed I get some good news too!


----------



## CandyApple19

hun this seems to be popping up ALOT on here...

i had my scan at bang on 6 weeks and all we saw was a gestational sac and MAYBE a yolk sac, i was dated at 5 weeks, the fact you saw a certain yolk sac and i didnt is something to be positive about. People tend to get their hopes up going into scan almost certain they'll see this that and the other because all these other people did but the reality is, sometimes you dont, it doesnt mean anything is wrong, dates can be all over the place, we, the sonographer and the measurements mean NOTHING, babies grow at different rates until past 8 weeks, one min they arnt there the next theyve caught upto the predicted gestation. the fact you saw a pregnancy and its in the right place, albiet a little bit off your dates is a really good thing.


----------



## sarahmcc123

I had this too, i went in at 6+4 and only saw gestational sac and yolk sac. The sonographer was very negative and i went away think i was loosing my baby. I was scheduled for another scan 2 weeks later. It felt like a lifetime to wait but it was worth it as when i did go back we saw baby and strong heartbeat, measuring at 7+4 so i was slightly behind. 

I havent heard a bad result from similar situations so think its pretty normal, i am not going to say dont worry as i know its sooo hard not too!! Keep us all updated xx


----------



## sharan

I am in the exact same position. As you can see from
My ticker I went in for an early scan on Tuesday when I thought I was 7 weeks. The sonographer could see the ges sac, yolk sac and the embryo but no HB was detected. She also said it looks as though the embryo is about 5+1 weeks. Now that's a whopping two weeks behind what I thought I was.

I've been rescheduled to go in for a rescan a week next Tuesday. And it sure feels like a lifetime away. I'm trying to remain positive especially after reading all these posts but at the same time I am reading about missed miscarriages. Just so I am prepared.

Good luck with your scan today Katherine :hugs:


----------



## anna76

good luck katherine. have everything crossed for you. please update when you can xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

All sounds really reassuring. I hope your next scan shows a little heart beat :D 
I'm trying not to get my hopes up for my early scan next week at 6+1, it's just to make sure there's something in the right place...that is all. I'll have to keep telling myself that!


----------



## sharan

Hi Katherine

I was just wondering how you got on with your scan today? I still have fingers x'd for you!


----------



## 3rdtimearound

Really hope the scan went well xxx


----------



## katherinegrey

Just had my scan and there was a heartbeat!!! I got to see and hear it!! I am measuring four days behind which is what I expected anyway, but it was such an amazing experience!!! :D Thank you for all your support girls xxxx


----------



## sharan

Oh I'm so happy for you. I love stories like this because helps me feel positive! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## anna76

So glad for you. Lovely news! Xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## JDH1982

Excellent news, congrats x


----------



## GreyGirl

Brilliant news! Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## londongirl

I read your post a while back and was so upset for you. But your wonderful, fabulous news today has made my day! i'm sooooo happy and relieved for you
xox


----------



## Refinersfire

:happydance::happydance::happydance: so pleased for you hunni!! I so so hoped it would all be ok for you!!! :flower:


----------



## bexxc

:happydance: hooray! so happy your scan went well!


----------



## blav

Yay, Congrats! I feel a lot better after reading these comments. I went for a scan on the 11th and only saw a tiny gestational sac. I would have been 5+2 from last period but only 4+5 based on ovulation. I was expecting to see nothing, but when you actually see nothing it's nerve racking! I go back in on May 3rd for another scan!


----------



## mummy_em

I am in the same situation to had a scan yesterday at 5+1 and saw a sack have to go back on the 23rd for another so I will be 6+4 xx


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you all so, so much girls :) 

Crossing my fingers for you mummy_em! Hope you get some good news!


----------



## Cheryl202

Aw this has made my day..so happy for you :) xxx


----------



## Dutchy

I am so so glad I found this post! I went for an early scan yesterday at 6+3 and all they could see was a gestational sac and a yolk sac and that it was the size of 4/5 weeks.

I'm going back on the 26th hoping to see a little bean. The sonographer said that everything looked good, so Ihope it is. I went to the EPU because I felt some period pain stiches at the front rather than the dull ache I had before. There was (still is) no bleeding. It is also my first so I've not a clue want to feel. :blush:

Thanks to everyone for putting my mind at ease! :kiss:


----------



## MsMumsy

Hi all,

This is my first post on BandB. I've got one DS, who just turned three and we're hoping for another soon! I went for an early scan today, thinking I was six weeks but all the doctor could see was a 4-5 week size gestational sac. She said it was in a good position and has asked me to go back in ten days time.

Am trying not to worry as I could have got my dates wrong because my last period (sorry, not sure of the acronyms - am new!) was actually a v early loss, as I had a +HPT the day it was due, then started to bleed two days later, so I think I probably ovulated later in current cycle.

Even so, I had two losses last year, both at seven weeks and scans showed an empty sac that hadn't grown beyond 4-5 weeks on both occasions. So, unsurprisingly I'm now very worried, although I've got all symptoms like swollen tender breasts this time, which I had with my first, but not on the two losses last year so am trying to count on that and not think the worst! Any words of support welcome!
x


----------



## katherinegrey

MsMumsy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post on BandB. I've got one DS, who just turned three and we're hoping for another soon! I went for an early scan today, thinking I was six weeks but all the doctor could see was a 4-5 week size gestational sac. She said it was in a good position and has asked me to go back in ten days time.
> 
> Am trying not to worry as I could have got my dates wrong because my last period (sorry, not sure of the acronyms - am new!) was actually a v early loss, as I had a +HPT the day it was due, then started to bleed two days later, so I think I probably ovulated later in current cycle.
> 
> Even so, I had two losses last year, both at seven weeks and scans showed an empty sac that hadn't grown beyond 4-5 weeks on both occasions. So, unsurprisingly I'm now very worried, although I've got all symptoms like swollen tender breasts this time, which I had with my first, but not on the two losses last year so am trying to count on that and not think the worst! Any words of support welcome!
> x

 Welcome to B&B :) I hope everything goes well for you at your next scan, as I'm sure you can see, everything turned out fine for me and here I am still pregnant with a little boy at 28 weeks, so there definitely is hope even if you're 'positive' of your dates (like I thought I was :blush:) and you said you're a little unsure which is even more hopeful, as it really could just be too early to see anything, like it was with me, happy and healthy 9 months sweetie :flower:


----------



## MsMumsy

Thanks so much Katherine. Will post on here when I get news x


----------

